# Poljot Aviator 24 Hrs On Bund



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Just received the BUND strap then with a quick snapshot here is the result:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good









I have a G10 on a bund, its a great strap......


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Jason:

Any pictures?







for the G10 or it is in the gallery.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hers a pic


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Hers a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy do you have bunds


----------

